# Roost Busting



## chducks (Jun 14, 2009)

I see in one of my earlier posts that someone brought up the term "roost busting". What is roost busting?


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

where you go and jump the birds that are roosting on ponds or lakes ( roosts are where they sleep and loaf) hence the name roost busting. Its a good way to get birds pushed out of that area and ****** alot of guys that decoy off.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

lights, camera, action :beer:


----------



## chducks (Jun 14, 2009)

It sounds like you could kill a lot of waterfowl doing the roost busting thing.....


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

chducks said:


> It sounds like you could kill a lot of waterfowl doing the roost busting thing.....


you could kill a lot of waterfowl with a silenced .22 and a pile of corn in a city park...why dont we all go do that! :eyeroll:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

chducks said:


> It sounds like you could kill a lot of waterfowl doing the roost busting thing.....


 :roll: :stirpot:

Actually you would kill less IMO than if you left them alone, because if you hunt fields or other forms of water that aren't a roost then you will kill ducks for a longer period of time. You jump them off a roost and they could leave the area for good, and may never come back.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

:beer: couldn't find the popcorn emote...so went with teh beer mugs.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

already............? :eyeroll:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

C'mon.....it never stops. You have to realize that fact


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

The fish sure are biting today.........

3 threads and all controversial :eyeroll:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I think someone needs a talking to. Or needs to be deleted I think.


----------



## chducks (Jun 14, 2009)

i am just getting into waterfowling and someone mentioned roost busting on one of my other posts about water conditions........ If waterfowling is that complicated then should i just give it up..... sorry


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

chducks said:


> i am just getting into waterfowling and someone mentioned roost busting on one of my other posts about water conditions........ If waterfowling is that complicated then should i just give it up..... sorry


 That sounds like a plan.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

chducks said:


> i am just getting into waterfowling and someone mentioned roost busting on one of my other posts about water conditions........ If waterfowling is that complicated then should i just give it up..... sorry


chducks. i will help you here as i see you have made a few posts in your excitement of getting into the wonderful sport of waterfowling. I love to see this enthusiasm as this is a dying sport and any more youth that can get involved and excited about it the better.

that being said. I would like to show you the vast amounts of information on this site that will answer all these questions as a new watefowler taht you will have. When you post a question, stop....take a few seconds and use the search function and do a search of the keywords that you are keying on.....such as this thread.."roostbust" or "roost" or "roost busting". You will see that there is endless topics on the very question that you asked. So many threads on it you will even notice that most of them got locked due to flaming (hate posts) back and forth that caused it to be closed.

So with this post i'm very glad you chose to enter the world of watefowling and hope you stay and enjoy it to its fullest potential (its a blast). Don't be discouraged by sarcastic posts, just learn from them and ask yourself why did they answer that way....It's usually because the topic has been beat to death here for 5-10 years. don't be discouraged. read up on past topics.

good luck to you and I hope you have a wonderful season.


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

Roost busting is for b****es!!!!!! There is no sport or pride in that.... :******:


----------

